# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Is this our Andy Hall?? No!

## andynap

*THAILAND* 
*Suu Kyis visit off to rocky start* 
     Myanmars Aung San Suu Kyi arrived in Thailand for  an official visit with the ruling junta that has drawn criticism both  for its symbolism and the heavy restrictions surrounding it.
     Thousands of Myanmar migrant workers hoping to see  their countrys de facto leader speak at a Thai fishing town Thursday  were barred from accessing the site, *Andy Hall,* an activist with the  Migrant Worker Rights Network, said. Suu Kyi had visited the same area  in 2012 as her nations opposition leader and promised to return once  her party won elections, which it did last year.

     "She said she would come back as the leader and  she would change their lives," Hall said, noting that not getting to see  Suu Kyi would be a huge disappointment.
     Suu Kyi has been criticized for having an  autocratic leadership style as well as not being vocal enough about  rights issues, particularly the plight of stateless Rohingya Muslims and  other minorities at home

----------


## JEK

*CV*

*Current posts*
Andy Hall continues to work in Myanmar and Thailand on migration policy issues. He continues to conduct research and write reports on Myanmar worker conditions in factories and establishments and has also advised a number of major export factories on how to ensure effective migrant worker management. Andy continues to work closely with major food export associations in Thailand as well as with overseas buyers on migrant worker conditions in Thailand.
In May 2012, Andy organised Myanmar opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyis globally publicised visit to a migrant community in Mahachai, Samut Sakorn, Thailand.
During 2013, Andy worked for the International Management Group (IMG) under an EU funded project to support Myanmars Ministry of Labour, Employment and Social Security (MoLES) on migration policy development.
From 2009 onwards, Andy has voluntarily advised and assisted the Migrant Worker Rights Network (MWRN), a Myanmar migrant worker membership based organization with over 4, 000 members, based in Mahachai, Samut Sakorn, Thailand and Yangon, Myanmar.
From 2007 onwards, Andy has voluntarily advised and assisted Thailands largest independent union confederation, the State Enterprise Workers Relations Confederation of Thailand (SERC), as an International Affairs Advisor.
From September 2014 Andy has worked to lead and support a defense team working to ensure a fair trial and justice for the two Myanmar worker accused in the Koh Tao murder case 
*Mahidol University, Thailand*
From February 2011 to January 2013, Andy worked as a foreign expert in migration at the Institute for Population and Social Research (IPSR) at Mahidol University, Thailand. He conducted both migration research and teaching of masters students.
*
Other past work*
From 2007 to 2011, Andy worked in the Human Rights and Development Foundation (HRDF) in Bangkok, Thailand. In 2007, he founded and directed the Migrant Justice Program (MJP) under HRDF in Chiangmai Province and then, from 2008, also in Mahachai, Samut Sakorn Province. Andy led various campaigns domestically, regionally and internationally on migrant rights and networked extensively with media, international human rights organisations, domestic trade union networks and the United Nations. In 2010, Andy became a consultant to HRDF continuing his work in seeking to systematically address discrimination against migrants.
From 2005 to 2007, Andy worked in MAP Foundation, Chiangmai, Thailand as a Migrant Worker Occupational Health and Safety (OHS) Project Coordinator.
In 2004-2005, Andy was doing voluntary research on EU Common Agricultural Policy for civic organisation Oxfam in Wales, UK.
From 2002, Andy tutored students in criminology, sociology and law both at the Criminology Department at the University of Melbourne, Australia and the University of Cardiff, Wales. From 2001, Andy also did research as part of the UK Governments Crime Reduction Strategy and What Works policy for reducing re-offending at the Center for Criminological Research, the University of Oxford in the United Kingdom.
*Education*
Andy has a LLB laws  1st Class Honours Degree from University College London (UCL). He studied for a PhD from the Centre for Business Relationships, Accountability, Sustainability and Society (BRASS) at Cardiff University, Wales and at the Criminology Department at the University of Melbourne. His thesis was looking at proposals to develop occupational health and safety (OHS) laws relating to organisational criminal responsibility for industrial deaths but he took leave of his PhD to urgently assist migrant workers in Thailand. Hall has been awarded several academic prizes and scholarships.
*Research and academic publications* 
*2014*
 Hall, A. (2014) Employers need to solve migration mess Bangkok Post, 17th March 2014
*2013*
 Migration and Myanmar: Exploratory Research on Recruitment Channels (research report commissioned by DCA, Myanmar)
*2012*
 Hall, A. (2012) Submission to the UN Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination  Thailands Adherence to Obligations under the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (ICERD): Migrant Worker Policies and Practice
 Hall, A. (2012) Experiences of Myanmar Migrant Workers in Thailand with the MoU Import Process (IPSR, Nakhon Pathom)
 Hall, A. (2012) Myanmar and Migrant Workers: Briefing and Recommendations (IPSR, Nakhon Pathom)
 Hall, A. (2012) Government healthcare policy will leave migrants in the cold Bangkok Post, 31st May
 Hall, A. (2012) Migration in 2012: Challenging Ingrained Impunity Bangkok Post, 21st Jan
*2011*
 Hall, A. (2011) Migration and Thailand: Policy, Perspectives and Challenges in Huguet, J. and Chamratrithirong, A. (Eds.) Migration for Development in Thailand: Overview and Tools for Policymakers (IOM, Bangkok)
 Achavanichkul, K. and Hall, A. (2011) Migration Workers and Human Rights in a Thai Context in Huguet, J. and Chamratrithirong, A. (Eds.) Migration for Development in Thailand: Overview and Tools for Policymakers (IOM, Bangkok)
 Hall, A. (2011) Migrant Workers, Social Protection and ASEAN (FES/MFA, Manila)
 Hall, A. (Ed.) (2011) Snap Shot Stories from Invisible Trafficking Victims: 10 Case Studies for the UN Special Rapporteur on Trafficking in Persons (IPSR, Nakhon Pathom)
 Hall, A. (2011) Thailand and Irregular Migration Policy (submission to the UN Migrant Rights Committee Day of Discussion on Irregular Migration, Geneva, 19th Sept)
 Hall, A. (2011) International Financial Institutions: Policy and Practice in Thailand (ALNI, Bangkok)
 Hall, A. (2011) A Changed Migration Landscape for Thailand Bangkok Post, 16th Aug
 Hall, A. (2011) Low Skilled Migration and Thailand: Prospects for 2011 in Hall, A. (eds.) Mahidol Migrant Center Newsletter Edition 2, 1st July
 Hall, A. (2011) Migration Management in Thailand Reaches a Crossroads Nation, 4th May
 Hall, A. (2011) Positive U-Turn But Still No Long Term Solutions Bangkok Post, 22nd Apr
*2010*
 Hall, A. (2010) Golden Chance to Boost Migration Policies Bangkok Post, 17th Dec
 Hall, A., (2010) Guilt Lies with Thais, Not Migrant Workers Bangkok Post, 4th Oct
 Hall, A. (2010) Life is no easier for legal Burmese migrants Nation, 10th Sept
 Hall, A. (2010) Lost Faces in Another Migration Debate Bangkok Post, 17th Feb
 Hall, A. (2010) Managing Migration in 2010: Effective Registration or Effective Deportation Nation, 11th Jan
*2009*
 Hall, A. (2009) Nationality Verification of Burmese Migrants: A Meaningful Debate Nation, 30th Oct
 HRDF (2009) Challenging Systematic Discrimination Against Migrant Workers in Thailand  Learning From the Nang Noom Test Case
 HRDF (2009) Migrants and Motorbikes: Unlawful Police Practices and Systematic Discrimination in Northern Thailand
*2005*
 Hall, A. and Johnstone, R. (2005) Exploring the Re-Criminalising of Occupational Health and Safety (OHS) Breaches in the Context of Industrial Death Flinders Journal of Law Reform 8(1): 57 (Australia)
*2004*
 Haines, F and Hall, A. (2004) The Law and Order Debate in Occupational Health and Safety (OHS) Journal of Occupational Health and Safety  Australia and New Zealand 19: 263 (Australia)
 Hall, A., Johnstone, R. and Ridgway, A. (2004) Reflection On OHS Reforms: Developing Criminal Accountability For Industrial Deaths, Australian National Research Centre for Occupational Health and Safety, Australian National University, Working Paper 33 (Australia)
 McMahon, G., Hall, A., Hayward, G., Hudson, C., and Roberts, C. (2004) Basic Skills Programmes in the Probation Service: An Evaluation of the Basic Skills Pathfinder, United Kingdom Home Office Online Report 14/04 (UK)
 McMahon, G., Hall, A., Hayward, G., Hudson, C., and Roberts, C. (2004) Basic Skills Programmes in the Probation Service: An Evaluation of the Basic Skills Pathfinder, United Kingdom Home Office Research Findings 203 (UK)
*SHARE THIS:*


TwitterFacebook5

















*BBC NEWS: BRITISH LABOUR ACTIVIST ANDY HALL ON TRIAL IN THAILAND**BANGKOK SOUTH CRIMINAL COURT DEFAMATION/COMPUTER CRIMES TRIAL*

*12 day criminal trial from 19th May until 27th July 2016*May 19th, 2016
Bangkok South Criminal Court will hear 12 days of witness testimony in the Natural Fruit vs. Andy Hall computer crimes and criminal defamation case
*PHOTOS OF NATURAL FRUIT VS. ANDY HALL CASES*

----------


## andynap

Not our Andy Hall.

----------

